# New beekeeper from Alabama



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome!
Where in Alabama are you? Significant variations north to south.
Have you a local mentor, or "bee keeping buddy" ?
Good Luck with your bees. CE


----------



## kgibson256 (May 13, 2017)

I'm in Morgan City, it's in north Alabama close to Huntsville. I only know one person that keeps bees. There is a group that meets but I've only been once due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard kgibson, i'm an arab high graduate from way back. best of luck to you with your bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 256!


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome! Wealth of information and experience to be learned from this site. But a local club or mentor is so important.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source from west Alabama. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard ... there is a good group of beekeepers in Madison County and in Jackson County -- several of the Alabama beekeeper association officers, past and present, are from your area. Go to the meetings and introduce yourself -- there's plenty of help and advice available to you!


----------



## ahickman406 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Kgibson
Hope your bees are doing well. I will be moving to Valley Head (East of You) this summer and setting up my hives. I currently have 5 hives in NE Illinois and have been keeping bees for 5 years. I am looking for a bee buddy(s) or local beeks that would not mind sharing some of the things that are different about keeping bees in the south, such as Small Hive Beatles, Japanese Wasps, etc.
Thanks
Art


----------

